
A Japanese Ghost Town in a Canadian Forest - pionerkotik
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/japanese-immigrants-in-canada
======
walrus01
It's a logging camp. For anyone interested in the history of Japanese
immigration to the west coast, google "Steveston japanese history".

[https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&hs=1AJ&channel=f...](https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&hs=1AJ&channel=fs&sxsrf=ACYBGNQTgQ40VrEvzvc9ZltS1p-OJKsJ1Q%3A1573423288013&ei=uIjIXdwawcLQ8Q_xw6a4DA&q=steveston+japanese+history&oq=steveston+japanese+history&gs_l=psy-
ab.3..0j0i22i30j0i333.6922.7659..7731...0.2..0.154.515.5j1......0....1..gws-
wiz.......0i71j0i67j0i20i263.sWch36NA-
Ow&ved=0ahUKEwjc1qbB0uDlAhVBITQIHfGhCccQ4dUDCAo&uact=5)

~~~
braythwayt
If I read it correctly, The Fine Article explicitly says otherwise: It
suggests that the people were likely employees of a Japanese logging company,
but settled in the forest when the logging petered out and became self-
sufficient.

\--

I guess it depends upon the definition of a logging camp or settlement. In
another discussion on HN, the definition is based on whether the settlements
are seasonal or only inhabited for the duration of the logging work.

If this settlement was year-round, and occupied for two decades after the work
dried up, it had transitioned from being a logging camp to being an
independent settlement.

But I suspect I am arguing "potato" vs "spud."

------
5555624
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20914027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20914027)

------
dade_
Yeah, it's what happens when you round people up and put them in internment
camps. I am sure anything of substantial value was taken and sold...

------
ekianjo
> *Update 9/25/19: This post has been updated to clarify that Canada entered
> World War II in 1939, not in 1942.

How can you run a journal and EVEN get such basic facts wrong? It's not like
it was a minor event in History or something.

~~~
wolfgang42
They didn’t get the date wrong, just poorly phrased it. Here's the original
sentence (from the Internet Archive):

> _On February 24, 1942, after Canada’s entrance into World War Two..._

And after the correction:

> _On February 24, 1942,_ several years _after Canada’s entrance into World
> War Two..._

~~~
mattkrause
Canada also declared war _on Japan_ in December of 1941, which makes the 1942
date a bit more salient.

